# Bicep Size



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Mine are 14 inches. What are yours?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

22's!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok i just measured, 12  i was alittle off. Just got done working out tho! One of those workouts tho when you have no energy and feels like a waste  don't you hate those? feels like you can't lift anything and just want to get it overwith.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Around 12 or 13, if I measured right.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

14.5


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Bicep Size*



SilentProphet said:


> 22's!


Whoa, that'd be insane I just measuredmine and it came less than 14 Oh well, I never did may bicep exercises, I just got into it.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

16"


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

13.5

Work in progress! :stu


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok i remeasured again the other night after finding my tape measure that tailors use instead of trying to wrap around a regular tape measure with no give around my bicep  I'm at 13, not 12. Still girly arms tho.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Took some pics of the twigs. Not as big as Gumaros, But if i keep drinking my spinach shakes i should be up there it no time :stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

trust me, my biceps are small. its just a good angle on the pic 

your forearms are looking good. you could use a shave though :b


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Wait shave what? I barely have that much hair on my arms! You mean my armpits? LOL NO WAY! never man! You shave yours? i could see maybe trimming them, but you actually shave them with a razor? Doesn't it burn when you put deodorant on afterwards? I like to keep my armpit hair in a ponytail!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nope doesnt burn. you get used to it


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Grow them out again man! Or shave them like a mohawk but it can be a pithawk, then you can bleach them different colors or something!

I would shave them if a girl wanted me tho! then again i'd probably shave my eyebrows also if a girl wanted me to also! I don't go out much anyways so who cares, eyebrows grow back!


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Gumaro, what size are yours?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

He has 24's last i heard!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

be nice if they were 24. i dont know what size, never measured them before. i dont want to get disappointed


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

lol, if you really had 22+ you'd be an IFBB pro.

I have 16.75 inches of fury!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Almost 11 inches, at 5'10 that is pretty pathetic. Scrawny arms and wrists make me incredibly self conscious.


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

9.75 inches and 6'0 tall. I need to workout more.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

~ 15 inches 

Maybe give or take an inch.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Like, are you people measuring all the way around your arm at the point of the bicep or just across the bicep itself?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Vincenzo said:


> Like, are you people measuring all the way around your arm at the point of the bicep or just across the bicep itself?


The circumference. No one measures 14 inches in height alone, at leas I don't think so.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Upper arm circumference pretty much. 

Wait till QuietCoral posts her 20+ inch pythons, you're all going to be humiliated.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

12".. i'm 5'6".. dunno if that's good or bad. When you look at my biceps compared to the rest of me, though, they seem really big.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

m56 said:


> 12".. i'm 5'6".. dunno if that's good or bad. When you look at my biceps compared to the rest of me, though, they seem really big.


Crap this thread made me realize my tape measure is lost! Likely excuse :b


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

haha. I just ripped off a sheet of 8.5x11" paper and it fit except for about another inch or so.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I guarantee I'd probably have 6" biceps. It would be funny to confirm it! I need some string or something. Are you flexing when you measure?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

ardrum said:


> I guarantee I'd probably have 6" biceps. It would be funny to confirm it! I need some string or something. Are you flexing when you measure?


Yes, we flex. You should find a seamless measure.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Shonen_Yo said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I guarantee I'd probably have 6" biceps. It would be funny to confirm it! I need some string or something. Are you flexing when you measure?
> ...


Proportionally, my legs would be more impressive since I prefer running. Nevertheless, this will be interesting.... I'll try to report later on today...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... Well I tried measuring several times, and I kept coming up with 11". This seems too high, but that's what I repeatedly get. Well, it's definitely no higher than that.

EDIT: Who would have thought there was a practical usage for dental floss? :lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm at 13" and thats small to me, even though i'm only 5'5" 153.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Bicep Size*



SilentProphet said:


> I'm at 13" and thats small to me, even though i'm only 5'5" 153.


I'm the same height and around 130-132, so I guess 11" could be possible.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

lol what did you do? grab dental floss then wrap it around your bicep then put it to a tape measure? thats a great idea actually.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Bicep Size*



SilentProphet said:


> lol what did you do? grab dental floss then wrap it around your bicep then put it to a tape measure? thats a great idea actually.


Hahahah, I used what I had.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

hey! as long at it worked. Great idea!


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

scairy said:


> m56 said:
> 
> 
> > 12".. i'm 5'6".. dunno if that's good or bad. When you look at my biceps compared to the rest of me, though, they seem really big.
> ...


Okay found the tape. 17 inches cold. Could be wrong but seems like a while back I was at 17.5  Then again my memory sucks so maybe it was 16.5?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

scairy said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > m56 said:
> ...


Wow, that's a lot.


----------

